
Alertify.js - googletron
https://github.com/fabien-d/alertify.js/
======
JoeCortopassi
Very cool library! The one thing all of these type of things lack (e.g. this,
dojo.dialog()) is that they are non-blocking to the execution thread, unlike
alert()/confirm()/prompt(). I know it's not their fault, javascript doesn't
allow this natively, but i feel like that would be immensely useful for
general user input, form validation and the like. Yes, I am aware that it can
be done currently through workarounds, I'm just saying that allowing certain
native objects to be blocking upon further user input, would be immensely
useful and save code readability

EDIT: Care to explain why I'm getting downvoted? Said nothing offensive, and
I'm clearly on-topic.

~~~
nailer
Are you saying it would be good for them to block? Why?

When they execute, they run a callback with the input provided. Inside that
callback, do whatever you need to do that requires some input.

~~~
sophacles
Sometimes it's just easier to have linear code with some blocking than to
create an entire state machine. Yes there are libraries that get close to
this. No, it's still not the same.

~~~
nailer
You can have linear code without blocking - it's exceptionally common in the
node world.

async.waterfall([ function getInput(){...}, function checkInput(){...},
function submitInput(){...}, ], function finally(){})

Each of the functions takes a callback, and returns err (if any) and output.
If a callback returns err, it jumps to finally where you say what failed.

This is odd when you first get started with async, but it's really easy to
visualize.

Think of a production line, with a number of different workers doing different
stuff. If one of them gets a dud part, it throws it away.

~~~
sophacles
I get it. I do plenty of async programming. But, at the end of the day, no
matter how nice you think the async.waterfall mess is, sometimes you just want
to block. Sometimes it turns out that that is the right pattern. I've written
dozens of async apps, much to the chagrin of co-workers who hate anything
resembling async. I think I'm qualified to know that sometimes I get to a bit
of code that sure would be nice with a simple blocking call.

------
nailer
Since nobody seems to have noticed yet: bonus points for using native methods
and not using JQuery.

~~~
pacomerh
Indeed, I like the fact that it doesn't have dependencies. And is using html5
tags which is useful too.

------
danso
Pretty slick, animation-wise. If I could make one design-layman
suggestion...the thick, black border belies the unobtrusiveness of the plugin.
Maybe a lighter, thinner border would be a better fit for the use-case of this
plugin?

~~~
SonicSoul
looks like it's using _class="alertify alertify-show alertify-prompt"_

you should be able to override any of these to your liking

~~~
danso
Yeah, I meant for demo, first-impression purposes. I know it's just a easily-
changed visual tic once a developer decides to implement it...but might as
well entice as many people as people as possible.

------
tlrobinson
It's rather annoying it's modal but leaves most of the page visible and
unresponsive to clicks. Maybe dim the background slightly?

------
lancefisher
Here's the examples link: <http://fabien-d.github.com/alertify.js/>

I love that someone already made a pull request to update the readme with it.

------
duncans
One concern is the ordering of buttons. Windows users will be used to
OK/Cancel whereas on OS X, etc Cancel/OK is the norm. I wonder if this is
something this library should handle?

------
abredow
This looks beautiful. But I'm curious, do users no longer expect/like their
platform's native dialogs for these things?

~~~
indiecore
The native alert is very hard to customize and extremely bare boned.

~~~
richardlblair
Not to mention that the second I see a native alert my heart rate increases 10
fold.

~~~
bjhoops1
Only thing worse are those "Are you sure you want to leave this page?" modals.
Those cause me to go into fits of ctrl+w- smashing rage!!!

------
dan_b
Really nice smooth animation.

It would be nice if the alerts appeared in the centre of the screen though...
I find that jerking my eyes up to the top of the screen and then back down to
what I was looking at quite intrusive.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Ideally you could specify an HTML element to place the notification near, and
then pass whatever element the user activated to trigger the notification. Or
you could specify target coordinates, and compute the desired location
yourself. Both of those ought to use optional parameters, though; defaulting
to center seems reasonable.

~~~
lowboy
If you look on the demo page (<http://fabien-d.github.com/alertify.js/>), all
of the alerts get injected into #alertifylogs.alertify-logs which is
positioned by css and therefore should be easy to overwrite:

    
    
        .alertify-logs {
            position: fixed;
            z-index: 5000;
            bottom: 10px;
            right: 10px;
            width: 300px;
        }

------
X-Istence
In the "prompt dialog" the buttons don't get highlighted when I tab over to
them ... so instead my browsers buttons get highlighted, and I end up hitting
back instead of Ok or Cancel...

------
eddiegroves
Degrades perfectly down to IE7, great example on how to do this - the design
and functionality become less and less polished yet it still does the core
tasks accurately.

------
corwinstephen
I was literally talking to someone yesterday about how I couldn't believe a
plugin like this didn't exist yet. Long overdue. Well done!

------
jarcoal
Looks great on my iPhone. Thanks for the nice lib!

------
fox91
I love it but I actually don't understand why you decided to put two
completely separated features in a single library: the alert/confirm/prompt
dialogs and the log/success/error messages.

I think that if you'd split this two things into two different libraries it
would be better (e.g.: if i want only dialogs i'd prefer to include just them)

------
Reedx
Great work!

I've been using apprise ([http://thrivingkings.com/read/Apprise-The-
attractive-alert-a...](http://thrivingkings.com/read/Apprise-The-attractive-
alert-alternative-for-jQuery)), which is pretty good, but going to switch to
this. I really like how Alertify has the growl-like log alerts along with it.

------
welder
Great work, but one suggestion:

Make the alert notification go away when ESC is pressed, like the Confirmation
and Prompt notifications.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
I'd also suggest that clicking anywhere on the body should dismiss it, and
behave like cancelling.

------
voltagex_
Very slick. The only thing I'd add would be Chrome desktop notifications
(optional) for plain alerts.

------
electic
HALP! Does anyone know of a jQuery plugin that has notifications like they do
on OSX. For example, when you raise the volume or mute you see that rounded
transparent square? Is there something like that for the web?

~~~
flyosity
It's a DIV with a border-radius and a semi-transparent black background. It's
just CSS, why use a jQuery plugin? Why not just quickly build it yourself?

~~~
electic
Because it is an alert. I need it to fade in and then disappear. I mean I
guess I could build it but was wondering if there is a complete library out
there to handle the alerting and all the options a modern notification library
has.

~~~
lowboy
I found this project that would fit the bill:
<http://fabien-d.github.com/alertify.js/>

See "Customizable Log Messages".

------
Kroem3r
Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I think that I'd like to see the ability to
<tab> off the dialog onto the underlying document restricted. The concept of
'semi-modal' is pervasive but undefined :)

------
gbadman
Great stuff, I think this will take over from jQuery.noty for me.

------
bjhoops1
Very nice! I've used jGrowl for this in the past, but this seems much
improved, more feature-rich and with sensible default styles. Alertify FTW!

------
alpb
Stacking up of multiple alerts being triggered is not handled properly. I
think it should show latest posted alert on the top. Overall, good job!

~~~
nantes
Unless it's been updated since you posted, it is. The newest alerts appear at
the top of the stack for me.

------
honbu
Sweet, thanks for Sharing. Another lib to add to the list. Not sure how it
compares to noty, which has many options.

------
umutm
I like that it doesn't require any JS frameworks and still being lightweight.

------
leoplct
Very useful! Thanks! ;)

------
nXqd
Very nice work, I will look deep into it today :D

------
SonicSoul
great stuff! i wish prompt dialog auto focused on the textbox. currently i
have to click it first to type in. (on windows chrome)

~~~
mikegirouard
Agreed. Looks like someone reported an issue already:
<https://github.com/fabien-d/alertify.js/issues/3>

------
hayksaakian
works surprisingly great on mobile \----- on a galaxy nexus (cm10) (animations
are bit laggy, but thats fine)

------
sgtnotorious
Looks awesome! Smooth transitions!

------
n1ghtfury
i like it, thanks for making!

------
digitalpacman
This is pretty bad ass.

------
nubela
No examples?

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
"No examples on a github repo page?" Classic. Good one.

~~~
bedspax
<http://fabien-d.github.com/alertify.js/>

------
everlearner
Cool library, i'll deep into it today :)

